# 2009 race season at Jackson,N.J.



## al sodano (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay guys season is right around the corner.:thumbsup:

Anyone interested we are getting together thurs nite march 12 to go over the season.All imput and ideas are welcome 

Anyone need directions just p.m. me


----------



## al sodano (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay guys,tonite is the nite we are getting together to finalize the season

Any and everybody is welcome.If you need directions,pm me.I'll check pm's at 5:00 pm

Thanks

AL


----------

